# Akron, OH -



## NinaS (Feb 27, 2012)

Our Landscaping/Snow Maintenance business has come to an end and we are selling off equipment. Please see equipment list and let me know if you are interested in anything. Pricing is an estimate, as I haven't had time to research values.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The document would be much easier to read if you could fit it to 1 page


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Agree with that guy, but still interested in the NH 665 - hours and open cab?


----------



## NinaS (Feb 27, 2012)

Here, I think this is one page.


----------



## NinaS (Feb 27, 2012)

It is an open cab and I will check hours and get back to you


----------



## NinaS (Feb 27, 2012)

New Holland is 2700 hrs


----------



## NinaS (Feb 27, 2012)

If interested in any equipment, please email [email protected]


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you are serious about selling that equipment, separate posts for each piece with pictures and descriptions would be much more effective.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> If you are serious about selling that equipment, separate posts for each piece with pictures and descriptions would be much more effective.


 Ditto.


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey what did you do with your snow removal accounts. I would be more then willing to buy that list of customers off from you even if they are not under contract. please feel free to contact me. 

Mike Wegner 330-714-3021


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

NinaS said:


> If interested in any equipment, please email [email protected]


i emailed about some of the equipment and never herd back. has all the equipment been sold ?


----------

